

Ghostery - A Web tracking blocker that actually helps the ad industry - ttaubert
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/31/ghostery-a-web-tracking-blocker-that-actually-helps-the-ad-industry/

======
EvilTerran
I found the explanation on Ghostery's own site a bit clearer/more informative
in terms of what data they actually collect, and what they do with it for
profit:

<http://purplebox.ghostery.com/?p=1016020665>

